# Hi from West Midlands



## Ali (Mar 19, 2011)

Hello, I'm a relatively new mouse owner.

I have 2 doe's and recently bought a male, hoping to get a litter. Just for pet purposes, not for show.

I bought a larger tank and have tried introducing them to each other all at once in a brand new tank, new bedding etc and also leaving the buck on own for awhile and adding the doe's later...

The buck mated a few isolated times with the older doe a few weeks ago but nothing came of it, and with the younger one a bit more regulary the other day.

Usual behaviour especially today, the younger doe squeeks alot at the buck whilst the older 1 just paws him away and runs off.

The buck seems increasingly skittish, running randomly around the cage also.

The doe's are now holed up in a small house/nest area and refuse to come out whilst the buck is left with the run of the cage.. If either doe ventures out, the buck chases them back to their home..

I've also tried applying vannila extract to them all to calm them down for a little while but this didn't really work.. =C

Any tips / comments appreciated

AL

I'm starting to fear my older doe may just be too old and am not keen leaving the buck with them overnight or while im at work for risk of injury or prolonged fights =C

My older doe is such a pretty, dark chocklate all over mouse though - will be such a shame not have her line continue =C


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi, I am also in west midlands :lol:

You may want to just keep doing what your doing, I dont really know but there are lots of people on here that could give you good advice


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

They should allmost immediately settle down to a small happy bunch. How sure are you that you have them sexed correctly- sounds to me like two bucks and a doe in that cage ?


----------



## Ali (Mar 19, 2011)

Am positive on the gender. Buck is only a recent addition and my two doe's have been happy together without any aggresion for several months..

Plus buck has mounted them both recently.

I wondered if the fighting was just due to the doe's getting fed up of his efforts and/or them not being on heat?

The other night they seemed to all bed down for a hour or two without issues but the peace didn''t last long when they woke up 

Many thanks for replies


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Ali said:


> am not keen leaving the buck with them overnight or while im at work for risk of injury or prolonged fights =C
> 
> =C


that is the reason for the ongoing fighting,the continual re introduction.Does should be put into the bucks environment and left until showing,at least 2 weeks .After the initial aggravation it settles down.Every time you part them the process begins again.


----------



## Ali (Mar 19, 2011)

How long after introduction into the bucks territory do you think any fighting should stop?? Also should I have 1 bed area or 2??

Was thinkin I could try putting the doe's in Friday evening and seeing if they've calmed down by Sunday nit??

Many thanks for advice

AL


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I would expect them to be reasonably settled by the following day apart from when engaging in mating behaviour when squabbling and squeaking is common.Unless blood is drawn then it's normal.Does your older doe have a nice rounded shape?If she has a washboard belly then it's likely she is over the hill.Fertile does are glossy and well fleshed,more Nigella than Kate Moss.


----------

